# A Ray Of Good News!



## Timwis (6/3/21)

I really don't know how significant it is but i get daily email notifications from many vendors as i'm sure many do! In the last week a couple of venders which Paypal no longer could be used as a Payment method due to their clampdown on vaping sites have notified me that Paypal can once again be used, this includes Sourcemore!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4 | Informative 2


----------



## zadiac (6/3/21)

Wonder what brought the change on. Maybe PreyPal realized they're losing too much money.


----------



## Timwis (6/3/21)

zadiac said:


> Wonder what brought the change on. Maybe PreyPal realized they're losing too much money.


Like i say it's only a couple of sites i have had emails from so don't know how significant it his, hopefully it is a policy change!


----------



## zadiac (6/3/21)

Timwis said:


> Like i say it's only a couple of sites i have had emails from so don't know how significant it his, hopefully it is a policy change!



Well, I'm glad sourcemore as well. I buy from them.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/3/21)

Timwis said:


> I really don't know how significant it is but i get daily email notifications from many vendors as i'm sure many do! In the last week a couple of venders which Paypal no longer could be used as a Payment method due to their clampdown on vaping sites have notified me that Paypal can once again be used, this includes Sourcemore!



That is just marvellous news! Let's hope they have come to their senses! Either that or they have just worked out how much HARD CASH they are gonna lose! **** Heads!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (6/3/21)

Thanks @Timwis 
This is interesting and good news
Please let us know if you hear anything more on it

will be watching here too

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Timwis (6/3/21)

Silver said:


> Thanks @Timwis
> This is interesting and good news
> Please let us know if you hear anything more on it
> 
> will be watching here too


And this is the other, Cigabuy!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------

